# COD4 Steam servers and Normal servers



## the_painter (Jan 5, 2008)

My question is simple:
If I buy COD4 through steam, will I be able to see others servers? Servers created in the normal COD4 server browser? Am I making sense? 

i want to buy the game through steam but I am worried I wont be able to see regular COD4 servers and all i will be able to see would be steam servers. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## the_painter (Jan 5, 2008)

NEVERMIND! I found a quote from steam

"Does this mean that you have to buy your copy of Call of Duty through Steam to play the game again? No, it doesn't. Your retail copy will still play both single and multiplayer on its own without a Steam client; You can play online with Steam users as well!"

QUESTION ANSWERED: YOU CAN PLAY WITH PEOPLE USING THE STEAM VERSION OF THE GAME AS WELL AS THE NON-STEAM VERSION


----------



## the_painter (Jan 5, 2008)

ALSO:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=622778

further evidence that I would be able to play with non steam users


----------



## the_painter (Jan 5, 2008)

the_painter said:


> ALSO:
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=622778
> 
> further evidence that I would be able to play with non steam users



Thanks for the quick response! Thats exactly what I was looking for! thanks the_painter!


----------

